# Catfishing all night long, do you do it?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to quit cattin around 1am, mainly because that I never caught much between 1 and 5 am. The most action was always from 10pm till midnight, then agin from about 5 am till 7am..This year I have pulled a few all night trips, and the same thing, a big drop "actually" no fish between around 1am till 5 am..I think I am going back to packing it up around 1am...It just seems such a waste of time to fish those dead hours...Whats everybody elses results in the hours that I refer to as the dead hours?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here, 1 PM was pretty much my limit. By the time I got back to the ramp, loaded, drove home, boat put up & covered, it was past 3AM. I was dragging and took all day to recover my sleeping pattern. Usually I never had much happen after 10 PM anyway. Most all my fish came about 1 to 1 1/2 hours after dark. Leaving at 11 PM would actually work for me with the luck I had. I've heard of guys doing well in the wee hours, but that's not been my personal experiance.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Have tried it most every way I can figure, every time of the day. Usually, it's more a matter of personal time available at a particular location. Just got back from an all-nighter (9:00 Saturday evening to 6:00 Sunday morning) on GMR. Clearing weather didn't help a bit, but the Big Dipper was in front of us most of the night, and saw some great precursor meteors from the upcoming Perseids. Fished first spot until 3:00 AM with a 6-lb flatty by Young Whiskers and one turtle each, then on to the dam, where we got nuttin'. Below the dam, there was a school of baitfish, maybe small sgad or large minnows, that stretched 80 yards along the west shore. Maybe the fish are plumb full. 

You're mostly right about feeding cycles by our experience, and we can usually count on the best action between 4 and 6 in the evening, 9 to midnight, and around 5 in the morning. Have had some nights where the fish hit amost continously, but those are rare. Caught some really nice fish at noon on a bright clear day. I guess you'd never know if you didn't have baits in the water. I say go when you've got the time, any time. I like being out on a beautiful night, catchin' just makes it more better.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

normally I would pack it in by around 1 AM......But, in june and the first part of july, the fish did not seem to really hit till closer to 3 oclock. I only stayed that late because I was not tired and did not have anything better to do. I have not been out for flatties any time here lately though.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

We have had a strange year..June all the bites were very early stopped hitting about 10pm..Mid July till now it has been very late we don't even get the first hit untill11-12 midnight..

I don't know if anyone has picked up on the pattern this year i know we have not..One here and one there is best we can do..


Insane---out


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, I think we outta fish as long as we since we cant make it out much.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish all night regularly and many times through the next morning. Many times I have hit a dry spell around 2:30am that lasts until just before daybreak. But, I have also caught many nice fish between the hours of 2-5 am as well. I usually just try to get a little sleep during the slow period and leave the baits out with clickers on. I have also found that I get my "2nd wind" once the sun pops up in the morning and am able to fish for a few prime hours before heading out.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish from dusk till after dawn. I take the pontoon boat and my sleeping pattern changes to daytime sleep.

I catch flathead at all times from dusk till dawn and I have found that the more I fish the more fish I catch.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be affraid if you left @1AM,. that big hungry flathead would swim by @ 2AM!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

katfish said:


> I fish from dusk till after dawn. I take the pontoon boat and my sleeping pattern changes to daytime sleep.
> 
> I catch flathead at all times from dusk till dawn and I have found that the more I fish the more fish I catch.



I fish this way too, The more your there the better chance you have. A few weeks ago I caught a 31lb Flathead at 4am. So I stay out all nite.  Starting at 7 untill 7.
Cat Mazter


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

same here though i don t fish for flatheads,don t know much about it really. but i get plenty of cats fishing all nite,sometimes it s great just to stay out all nite!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Some times we do all niters'when we don't have anything planed the next day.Every nite one of us will see at least one shooting star.Weve not been catching any thing to talk about but i agree with other time tables.Mostly no bites like after midnite till early morning.That's why were not going out till 2:00am this fri. nite.But it's the only time ,this time of the year you can sit and fish for an extended time without the heat and all the pleasure boats so we tend to stay out longer.


----------

